# Your favorite Halloween special and why?



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

So whats Your favorite Halloween special, movie, TV episode or whatever? And why? So I don't want just a list of movies but I wanna know why you like it so much. You can list notable other favorites after though.

As for me I have a few favorites but I'll try to be brief.

First is Buffy "Halloween." Its just an amazing episode and it totally captures the feel of Halloween. The concept is genius and perfect for the holiday. They all get their costumes from this new shop and it turns out the costumes have a spell on them that turns them into their costumes! I mean how perfect is that for Halloween. Buffy says, "It's come as you aren't night" and this episodes takes it up a notch by actually turning them into what they are pretending to be. 

Another good one is the "Dead Like Me" finale "Hunted." Its got some nice trick or treating scenes, and an interesting, if not morbid, plot. It examines the idea that normally you wouldn't open your door to strangers, yet on Halloween, its common practice. If you haven't seen this episode you must check it out. The scene with Mason and the sick boy is so heart breaking. I loved that he gave the boy all the candy he had gathered. Anyway please check it out if you haven't. It's a great episode. 

I have a few more favorite favorites but I don't wanna bore you all. So I'll end with "Monster Squad." Its not even set on Halloween but some how its just perfect for Halloween. Its got all the Universal monsters, or skewed versions of them, and that was the most appealing factor to me as a kid. I was obsessed with those monsters, I had a bunch of "Monster in my pockets." And to have a movie about kids like me fighting real monsters was just amazing. And its not one of those movies that when you watch it as an adult you think, 'aw this lame now.' It actually holds up pretty well and you catch on to things you may have missed. Like the conflict with the parents, I remember being somewhat aware of this, but watching it now I see it more. 


Other notable favorites: Growing Pains "Happy Halloween 1 & 2," Two Guys and a Girl Halloween specials. "Frankenstein and Me," which has some cool homages to classic horror movies, and I think this movie is highly underrated.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

One of my recent favorites is RL Stein's The Haunting Hour: Don't Think About It.

Cartoon Network airs it in October. The movie is pretty cheesy, but it has some really good genuine moments. I especially like the scenes where the lead in the movie takes the little brother ToTing.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I lean towards the Simpson's Treehouse of Horror Specials. I like the way they integrate old Horror Movies into the show. And the old Roxanne Series has a DVD of their Hallowe'en Episodes which is defintely worth a look.

Alas, my two girls, 6 and 11 now, don't care a whit about "The Great Pumpkin". It was a Hallowe'en Week staple when I was raising my two older kids 20 years ago....


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll throw my vote in for the Peanuts "it's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" Reason: it's a classic and I grew up on it. As for a movie, I like "Hocus Pocus" I get strange looks when I say this because I always pass stuff over in the stores saying I hate the "cutesy" halloween stuff. Could not really say why its my favorite... but it is


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I also have to vote for "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" because it is a yearly tradition. 

I am also a big fan or the Simpsons Tree House of Horror episodes. I love the one with the zombie outbreak "Dad you killed the zombie Flanders" "He was a zombie?" 

I really only love a small selection of horror movies which I break out at this time of the year. The Exorcist, Bram Stokers Dracula, Interview with a Vampire, and a large stack of zombie movies (which I have already run through: "Night of the Living Dead (including the 89 remake), Dawn of the Dead (including the 04 remake), Zombie II, Dead Alive (aka Brain Dead) , Zombie Land, and Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

i actually really use to like the rosanne show halloween specials , definately the buffy halloween ones there was always usually one a season, might have to pull those out tonight. strangely enough i really look forward to the regis and kelly halloween show. usually some good costumes. and i don't watch it other then at halloween lol 
and always any scary movie i can find we never have it off the dusk channel this time of year


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*Roseanna and Home improvement*

1. Roseanne - No sitcom has better Halloween specials
2. Home Improvement - A close second


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

"It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" is and will always be my favorite.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

The King of Halloween said:


> 1. Roseanne - No sitcom has better Halloween specials


I totally agree. I LOVE the Roseanne Halloween specials. They are awesome every year and so are the Simpsons Treehouse of Horrors. 

LOL yet the thing i must watch close to every Halloween is Garfield's Halloween Special. I love that so much. I have it on DVD and it rocks. 

I was walking around the Halloween candy aisle at Target the other day by myself and was mumbling "Candy candy candycandycandycandycandycandy oh control yourself Garfield"
LOL .. i got some fun looks from people thinking I was nuts


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I love The Halloween Tree and Disneys Halloween Treat

A close second is Roaseannes Halloween and Garfield Halloween.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Disneys Halloween Treat


OMG yes how can i forget the Disney Halloween Treat!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Another vote for Garfield Halloween.

Good clean fun


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

There are so many - I can't pick just one! 

Of course, Charlie Brown has to be #1. Classic and timeless. 

I also love Bugs Bunny's Halloween special, even though it was really awful from an editing standpoint. Lots of episodes cut and pasted together and they didn't always make sense, but I love anything with Witch Hazel and her flying hairpins!

All the Roseanne Halloween episodes were great but my favorite was the 3rd one, where she "guts" Dan on the kitchen table to torture her obnoxious neighbor. Yep, Roseanne had real Halloween spirit alright!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown - classic
Corpse Bride - whimsical


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

My Halloween requires equal doses of Classic Karloff, "Rocky Horror" & campy 60's films like "The Ghost & Mr. Chicken". Also, I love that Elvira is back on TV and still looking hot at 59!


----------



## teddymadison (Oct 16, 2010)

For movies: Halloween town. I have no idea why but the visuals just connect with me. The Halloween tree also.
Books: I have to read the legend of sleepy hollow every year.

TV special: "I got a rock" And if you can't get it from that quote than you need to brush up lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hocus pocus I just love that whole movie and roseanne.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

joossa said:


> One of my recent favorites is RL Stein's The Haunting Hour: Don't Think About It.
> 
> Cartoon Network airs it in October. The movie is pretty cheesy, but it has some really good genuine moments. I especially like the scenes where the lead in the movie takes the little brother ToTing.


They're actually making it into a series premiering tomorrow (Friday) on "The Hub." Idk if it'll be as good as the movie, but I'll give it a shot. It looks like it'll take the "Goosebumps" road with new characters each episode.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Treehouse of horrors has always been a favorite because they are hilarious. 
charlie brown because it's tradition. 
all the rest are movies for me


----------



## damianthe13th (Mar 16, 2010)

Young Frankenstein and The nightmare before christmas, they both are family faves!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I will only mention a tv special because I said about my favorite movies already, and this is a cool topic about tv specials. Naturally, I would say a Goosebumps episode, but that's really a series, and I can't include that as a tv special. So, I will say Home Improvement the episode in which the sons prank Tim Allen, and than Tim Allen pranks them back. Secondly, I would say the episode of Bones when the hot Bones lady becomes Wonder Woman. That one episode got me to watch the entire series till this point in time. And she is a hot Wonder Woman too!

My favorite "Horror" tv series though would be Goosebumps. And you might say out of what horror tv series have you seen. Well, there is Fear Itself from nbc, Freddy's Nightmares, The Twilight Zone, V (I guess it could be Horror), Friday the 13th (doesn't involve Jason though), and Tales from the Darksides. I'm sure there are more, but out of these, I like Goosebumps the best even though I like all of them!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am in my late 20's and I remember watching so many programs when I was younger and loving them all...I can't recall any at the moment my memory escapes me...but I believe each cartoon had a Halloween special as did many shows...

I am going to watch some on youtube today...need to refresh my memory...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The Shrek Halloween special that was on last night was pretty funny.
I think it's on again Saturday. "Scared Shrekless"


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't say that I have a favorite I watch every year, but I recently watched "Zombieland" and thought it was a good movie. Now I'm wishing I had "Rocky Horror" on DVD and "Transylvania 6-5000" cuz it's just silly!


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine is part of the simpsons tree house of horror it's called easy bake coven, it's funny.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Easy answer...It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown.

I'm watching it right now...http://www.hulu.com/watch/188640/its-the-great-pumpkin-charlie-brown


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Pumpkin, Charlie B. - takes me back to being a kid

Simpson's Treehouses - never miss one

AMC Fright Fest - classic movies, all week long


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I like them all but really loved Modern Family this week because it showed how stressful it is staging things and nothing goes right


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

All the abc Halloween episodes last Wednesday were pretty good. Well I didn't watch whatever they play at 8:30, but the main shows were all good. 

But I have to add a new favorite to the list. I had seen the Halloween episode of "Freaks and Geeks" a long time ago when it first aired of course, but I just watched it again Saturday, and its really good. 

I loved that they still called it "Trick or Treats,' with the s at the end haha. But what really got me was all the emotion in the episode. The mom is so excited for Halloween and to hand out candy with her daughter, and then her daughter ditches her to go hang out with her new "Cool" friends. And if that was depressing enough, the mom bakes a bunch of Halloween cookies to hand out as a caring treat. And then discovers that all the parents are making the kids throw the cookies away, because its set in the 80s when the big scare about dangerous candies was hyped. She put all the effort into making the cookies thinking it would be a nice treat and the parents are so cynical and untrusting, that they just throw the cookies away. 

Oh and the daughter with her "Cool" friends end up egging her little brother, without realizing it. So she ends up feeling really bad and finally goes home and gets in costume to help her mom hand out the new candy. 

Its kind of depressing especially from the mom's point of view. But it still has a good ending that ur not left just totally depressed from watching it.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Reading through this thread really gave me a "feel" for member's ages, lol. Charlie Brown's holiday specials are classic! I own them all. Of course the Bugs Bunny special and OMG! Who remembers Fat Albert's Halloween Special back in the 70's??? I remember watching that one evening and eating a loaf of bread. My Mom came unglued! I'd pulled the centers out of each piece of bread and at the "bread balls". 

I also love The Halloween Tree, Hocus Pocus, Halloweentown, Halloween Town II - Kalabar's Revenge, Halloweentown High, Return to Halloweentown, Twitches I and II, Tower of Terror, Under Wraps, The Little Vampire, Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktacular, Scary Godmother 2: The Revenge of Jimmy, and of course Cartoon Network, Disney & Nickelodeon specials. We have about every Goosebumps movie, so even as an adult they are still fun.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh! Did I mention that I'm VERY fond of the Halloweentown series? Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The Ghost & Mr. Chicken is my all time fav!! I remember watching that movie with my dad. We also watched The Ghost and Mrs. Muir. (not scary but I loved it anyway)  
I also love to watch the Rosanne Halloween episodes.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

DannyDanger... The Buffy's halloween one is my favorite and it even thrilled me to watch it.
Wolfman... LOVE THE SIMPSON'S TREEHOUSE OF HORROR!!
Krissibex... CANDY! CANDY! CANDY! that is my favorite saying of Garfield's Halloween Special
DaveintheGrave... there is Sherk Halloween? I have never heard of it!! DANG!

Any halloween tv special, I am thrilled to be able to see it and I'll even record it on my DVR! GOD BLESS THE DVR!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Y'know, believe it or not Star Trek, the old '60's series, the original, with Kirk, Spock and Bones, did an episode with a strong Hallowe'en flavor that originally aired on Hallowe'en week of 1967. It's called "Cat's Paw". You might find it on Netflix. Campy, definitely worth a look.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm more than a little surprised nobody has mentioned the Disney Legend of Sleepy Hollow! Bing Crosby! That cartoon aired every year with Disney's Halloween Treat in the 80s. That hour of television is one of the best memories of my childhood and to this day I watch Legend of Sleepy Hollow to get in the Halloween mood - or, hell, even if I just need something to cheer me up.

It's easily my favorite Halloween show ever. 

Another gem from my childhood is Young Frankenstein. My parents liked it, and we watched it every year. It was fun to go from thinking it was just silly, spooky fun as a kid to growing up and actually getting the jokes!

Roseanne's Halloween shows are classic too - she totally brought home haunting to the masses, lol.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Disney's Legened of Sleepy Hollow
Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Garfields Halloween Special
The Ghost and Mr. Chicken
I watched them as a kid and they are still classics to me Watch them every year!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought I'd hate it....but I love Halloweentown!
Second- RL Stine's Goosebumps! 
I like the typical Halloween slashers as well.
And who cannot adore Hocus Pocus?
Aaargh when will it be Halloween!?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

"It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown"

But, it used to be Goosebumps on Cartoon Network


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow there are so many good Halloween specials, I would say my #1 for nostalgia is "It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown", I still love watching that one, so do my kids. 

My kid's favourite show for quite a few years now is the Scary Gopdmother 1 & 2 specials, they love those movies and watch it a few times / year.

As far as more modern specials, I love the Simpson's Halloween episodes, they are always great, but my 2010 *FAVE* Halloween show was Modern Family's Halloween special, OMGso dysfunctionally funny!! Especially Jay firing off the props late, still makes me laff.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I have two favorites to watch on Halloween that aren't really "Halloween Specials".

The first is the Amazing Stories episode called Mummy Daddy - about an actor in a mummy costume being chased around a swamp by a ******* mob and a real mummy while trying to get to his pregnant wife in the hospital. Funny stuff - great atmosphere!

Second is a Tales from the Crypt episode called Television Terror - it stars Morton Downy Jr. as a sleazy TV host doing a TV special on a Haunted House. This one brings the scary! I just did a quick search and this one is on YouTube. Watch it . . . IF YOU DARE mwaaaa-haaaa-haaaaaaaa!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Slarti said:


> I'm more than a little surprised nobody has mentioned the Disney Legend of Sleepy Hollow! Bing Crosby! That cartoon aired every year with Disney's Halloween Treat in the 80s. That hour of television is one of the best memories of my childhood and to this day I watch Legend of Sleepy Hollow to get in the Halloween mood - or, hell, even if I just need something to cheer me up.
> 
> It's easily my favorite Halloween show ever.
> 
> ...



I mention Halloween Treat  Sleepy Hollow was spotlighted in that special. I have both on VHS as well as Disneys Scary Stories that included the Gorilla on the loose with Donald and all the good ones


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

The Great Pumpkin is a must. But one TV series who knew how to pull off a Halloween show was "Home Improvement." Every year they had one that liked to focus on the practical jokes and pranks with the blessed day. Also have to throw in original "Dawn of the Dead." Greatest zombie flick ever.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Another vote For Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin. Loved it as a kid and it brings back great memories every year.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

For me, the quintessential Halloween show is "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". It's a tradition that began in my childhood, and thusly evokes many fond memories. 

It embodies all the feelings brought on by Halloween; the anticipation of the night's festivities gradually building as evening draws near; the excitement you feel as you don your costumes and masks, while your mind grapples with the realm of possibilities that lay in wait for you; the pure joy of finally embarking on your night journey, one among many kindred spirits roaming free; and finally, the sorrow that sets in when you realize that yet another Halloween has too quickly come and gone.

There's a scene where Snoopy's 'sopwith camel' gets shot down behind enemy lines, and he's making his way across the countryside. The music (by Vince Guaraldi) during that scene, for me, imparts all of those feelings. A little bit of adventure. A little bit of excitement. A little bit spooky. But, more than anything, it conveys that familiar bittersweet feeling; the euphoria of being in the here-and-now of Halloween, but at the same time, the melancholy of realization that the here-and-now of Halloween is a fleeting moment, soon to be no more than another fond memory.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

The King of Halloween said:


> 1. Roseanne - No sitcom has better Halloween specials
> 2. Home Improvement - A close second


When I read this question I first thought of Roseanne!! and then home improvment 
Roseanne halloweeny episodes are always on!!!! and it makes me very very happy


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great Pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> For me, the quintessential Halloween show is "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". It's a tradition that began in my childhood, and thusly evokes many fond memories.
> 
> It embodies all the feelings brought on by Halloween; the anticipation of the night's festivities gradually building as evening draws near; the excitement you feel as you don your costumes and masks, while your mind grapples with the realm of possibilities that lay in wait for you; the pure joy of finally embarking on your night journey, one among many kindred spirits roaming free; and finally, the sorrow that sets in when you realize that yet another Halloween has too quickly come and gone.
> 
> There's a scene where Snoopy's 'sopwith camel' gets shot down behind enemy lines, and he's making his way across the countryside. The music (by Vince Guaraldi) during that scene, for me, imparts all of those feelings. A little bit of adventure. A little bit of excitement. A little bit spooky. But, more than anything, it conveys that familiar bittersweet feeling; the euphoria of being in the here-and-now of Halloween, but at the same time, the melancholy of realization that the here-and-now of Halloween is a fleeting moment, soon to be no more than another fond memory.


Awwww, this almost made me cry. Can't agree more, with all of it. Including the Sopwith Camel sequences.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Disney's Halloween Treat

-- I think there are still a lot of people who have never seen this, otherwise it would be getting even more mentions. Great clips from scary Disney classics, including the skeleton dance, the "Trick or Treat" episode, and a great mixture of other segments making this the best Halloween special.

2. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Disney animated version)

-- Narrated by Bing Crosby, a faithful and colorful rendition of Washington Irving's classic American tale revolving around the love triangle of Ichabod Crane, Brom Bones, and Katrina Van Tassel, with the sinister figure of the Headless Horseman overshadowing all.

3. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Tim Burton)

-- Excellent retelling of the classic tale. Great and unique twist, atmospheric and moody, plus a cast of talented actors, including Johnny Depp, Christina Ricci, Christopher Lee, Jeffrey Jones, and Chistopher Walken.

4. The Nightmare Before Christmas (Tim Burton)

-- Animated modern-day classic, with catchy tunes, an interesting plot, and enough creepy creatures and settings to make any fan of Halloween happy.

5. America Haunts

-- Great series on the Travel Channel. This series takes you on a hair-raising trip directly into the scariest and most unique of the country's haunted houses and Halloween theme parks.

6. America's Scariest Halloween Haunted Attractions

-- Another great TV series of Halloween specials.

7. Haunted History of Halloween (History Channel)

-- Excellent biography/documentary of the holiday, with an updated version airing this past Halloween called "The Real Story of Halloween."

8. Halloween Unmasked

-- A one time showing a few years back.

8. Halloween Most Extreme

-- I think this showed for 2 years, and it might still be running again.

9. It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown

-- Popular on eveyone's list.

Other mentions:

Emeril Kicks Up Halloween
Emeril’s Haunted Halloween
Halloween Treats Top 5 -- Food Network a few years back with some excellent clips
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions #1
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions #2
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions #3
Halloween Madness -- One time showing.
What’s With that Really Haunted Halloween House? -- Really cool show, featuring Boney Island and a few other haunts.
America Haunts	
America Haunts 2
America Haunts 3
America Haunts 4
Halloween Block Party 2009
Halloween Block Party 2010
Halloween Technology -- Modern Marvels
Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed -- New in 2010.
Kid in a Candy Store -- Tricked out Treats
Tricking and Treating: Martha Stewart
The Happy Haunting of America -- 2 DVD set.
Most Terrifying Places in America # 1 through #7

I have all of these on DVD, most of them recorded at home, a few store bought.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

'Nother vote for It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown; grew up watching it. This was/is the original Halloween special though Bewitched actually had several Halloween episodes airing prior to "Great Pumpkin" these weren't considered specials and were just aired as regular episodes!

Here's a list of Bewitched Halloween episodes~
Bewitched: "The Witches Are Out" (1964)
Bewitched: "Trick or Treat" (1965)
Bewitched: "Twitch or Treat" (1966)
Bewitched: "The Safe and Sane Halloween" (1967)
Bewitched: "To Trick or Treat or Not to Trick or Treat" (1969)

Green Acres also featured a spooky episode in 1966; "The Ballad of Molly Turgis", airing on April 6, 1966 but again it was just another episode, ep. 26 to be exact! This one I do recall from when I was a kid but I didn't see it until a re-airing in the late 70's.

Has anyone mentioned Mad Monster Party (1967)? This was Rankin-Bass attempt to create a Halloween type special (and it was a theatrical release at that) in the same vein as their Easter/Christmas specials though the holiday is never mentioned nor used as a plot point as with the other specials. I remember this one from when I was a wee lad and would catch it occasionally through the years when it aired (Usually late at night? Is it just me or is it odd that tv stations played a kids cartoon at 1am?) and always had a soft spot for it. Now thankfully on dvd!!

Of course Disney beat these all to the punch with Trick or Treat (1952), though again this wasn't a Halloween Special per say but merely another short in the Disney cannon. Other spooky shorts of note from Disney are; The Skeleton Dance (1929) [Columbia used this concept for it's 1937 short Skeleton Frolic], The Haunted House (1929) and Lonesome Ghosts (1937). Can't forget to add The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and The Black Cauldron!

I suppose we always cherish what was from our childhood so I would have to add Bugs Bunny's Howl-Oween Special (1978), The Fat Albert Halloween Special (1977) and The Scooby-Doo Show: "The Headless Horseman of Halloween" (1976)!

Happy Days had a few Halloween episodes as well, I definitely remember enjoying the "Haunted" episode when I was a kid;

episode 22 October 29, 1974 "Haunted"
episode 92 October 25, 1977 "Fonsillectomy"
episode 121 October 31, 1978 "The Evil Eye"

The Halloween Tree (1993) is another one that I love, even though I was 21 years old when it came out, it truly captures a classic Halloween feel even though it plays with some Halloween "facts" loosely. It really has a darker, more malevolent feel to it than previous Halloween fare. Hocus Pocus came out that same year and it again is one that I love even though I'm sure I was not it's intended audience..then again I am just a big kid that still loves Halloween!

Anyone ever see Daffy Duck's Quackbusters (1988)? Featuring Daffy Duck (Mel Torme) singing Monsters Lead Such Interesting Lives (A line of course inspired by Bugs Bunny himself.) to a room full of ghouls including; Frankenstein, The Mummy, Godzilla, even Leatherface!! This song/clip was actually part of the short, Night of the Living Duck, also from (1988). Always loved Looney Tunes so this is a perfect companion piece to the earlier Bugs Halloween Special. This special much like the previous Looney Tunes one was a compilation of previous cartoons.

I have a VHS tape I compiled sometime in the mid/late 90's with Halloween/spooky episodes of Rugrats, Doug, Alvin & The Chipmunks: Trick or Treason (the Chipmunks also meet Frankenstein and a Wolfman in separate movies), Halloween is Grinch Night, The Flinstones, Tom & Jerry, The Jetsons and a few others; my 3 and 4 year old daughters just discovered it and I have a feeling it will become permanent Halloween viewing.

I won't even begin to list the horror movies that I associate as essential Halloween viewing though of course Halloween (1978) is always at the top.

Lastly I leave you with this Halloweenshows.net


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

There are two episodes of "Tales From the Darkside" that impacted me a lot as a child when I watched them one halloween. One is "Trick or Treat". (ha) The other and my favorite I think is called "Monsters in my Room". The latter I just realized has seth green as the kid, lol... I did not know that.. wow.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmmm, I would say anything with Elvira or the Munsters & the Adams Family, we have the complete DVD series for both so we watch them around Sept and Oct....just reminds of Halloween days of old. lol


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Hocus Pocus all the way.

2. Anyone remember "So Weird" on Disney? They have a GREAT Halloween episode called "Boo": A Halloween gig in a strange New England town called Rhiannon turns into a nightmare when Fi discovers that the spirits of the dead walk the night on Halloween and lure the living back to their graves. 

3. Usually, we'll catch up on watching something like Ghosthunters or something paranormal. And horror flicks.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Hocus Pocus. I also enjoy Nightmare Before Christmas and any Harry Potter movies.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

My favorite is the Even Stevens Halloween special because like many of their episodes it's laugh out loud funny. Plus it does have a bit of a creepy vibe to it. 

As for movies go, Trick 'r Treat may become a traditional film to watch around that time.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

WeirdRob said:


> My favorite is the Even Stevens Halloween special because like many of their episodes it's laugh out loud funny. Plus it does have a bit of a creepy vibe to it.
> 
> As for movies go, Trick 'r Treat may become a traditional film to watch around that time.


The one with Louis as a _penguin jockey_? BEST. COMSTUME. EVER.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Paul Lynde Halloween Special  LOL

YouTube - The Paul Lynde Halloween Special 2_6



YouTube - KISS (Peter Criss): "Beth" from The Paul Lynde Halloween Special (1976)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> 1. Disney's Halloween Treat
> 
> -- I think there are still a lot of people who have never seen this, otherwise it would be getting even more mentions. Great clips from scary Disney classics, including the skeleton dance, the "Trick or Treat" episode, and a great mixture of other segments making this the best Halloween special.
> 
> ...


 
SEEN IT LOVE IT ENJOYED IT!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

zombiehorror said:


> 'Nother vote for It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown; grew up watching it. This was/is the original Halloween special though Bewitched actually had several Halloween episodes airing prior to "Great Pumpkin" these weren't considered specials and were just aired as regular episodes!
> 
> Here's a list of Bewitched Halloween episodes~
> Bewitched: "The Witches Are Out" (1964)
> ...


I remember them when I was younger, I have always enjoyed them, But dang i can barely remember them. Oh to be able to see it again.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

No one remembers this two TV movie from the Disney Channels.... Mr. Boogie Man and Mr. Boogie Man Return. Do anyone else know what I am talking about?


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, you mean Mr. Boogedy?


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

A lot of wonderful specials have been mentioned... if I have to narrow it down, mine would be...

The Halloween Tree, which can be currently found on YouTube.
Great Pumpkin, we watch it weekly at least.
Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow, which is my 'comfort food' of DVDs. I watch it whenever I need a cheer up.

I have to agree, also- Buffy the Vampire Slayer did some great Hallloween eps, always capturing the spirit so well.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Oh to be able to see it again.


Skeleton Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h03QBNVwX8Q


Skeleton Frolic





The Haunted House





Lonesome Ghosts


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

zombiehorror said:


> Skeleton Dance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h03QBNVwX8Q
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you so much for posting these!!! I remember seeing the Skeleton Dance one in school. (No, I didn't go to school in 1929, LOL.)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

DannyDanger said:


> I have a few more favorite favorites but I don't wanna bore you all. So I'll end with "Monster Squad." Its not even set on Halloween but some how its just perfect for Halloween. Its got all the Universal monsters, or skewed versions of them, and that was the most appealing factor to me as a kid. I was obsessed with those monsters, I had a bunch of "Monster in my pockets." And to have a movie about kids like me fighting real monsters was just amazing. And its not one of those movies that when you watch it as an adult you think, 'aw this lame now.' It actually holds up pretty well and you catch on to things you may have missed. Like the conflict with the parents, I remember being somewhat aware of this, but watching it now I see it more.



 I LOVE Monster Squad! It was one of those movies I loved as a kid, but kinda forgot about in my adult life....until I saw it on dvd one day at Walmart and just bout crapped myself! I too, love how they got all of the classic monsters together. I actually used that movie for a project in 2nd grade. We had blank hard cover books that we had to write a story in. Little did I know what a virgin was at the time LOL.
I look forward to watching all of the Roseanne Halloween episodes (even though I have them on dvd and watch it throughout the entire year). It's hands down my favorite show of all time, but the Halloween episodes just really take me back to childhood. I also have to watch "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". It's a classic that never gets old and just a nice thing to watch every year. I also have these Halloween cartoons that my Godmother recorded for me back in the 80's. It was some Disney special that came on of different spooky clips from all kinds of cartoons. Some of them were set to music, like CCR's "Bad Moon". I usually stick that VHS in every year and watch it lol. I absolutely have to watch the first Halloween. CLASSIC! I adore the older horror movies. It really sets the mood and plays off of things that can actually happen. Halloween is a must in the house!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Crap...and I'm just noticing, all of those videos above, posted by zombiehorror, are in the cartoon special I just talked about!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Monroe58 said:


> 1. Hocus Pocus all the way.
> 
> 2. Anyone remember "So Weird" on Disney? They have a GREAT Halloween episode called "Boo": A Halloween gig in a strange New England town called Rhiannon turns into a nightmare when Fi discovers that the spirits of the dead walk the night on Halloween and lure the living back to their graves.
> 
> 3. Usually, we'll catch up on watching something like Ghosthunters or something paranormal. And horror flicks.


That was a pretty cool show! I actually have the theme song, by Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay I found it! Here's part 1 of the Disney special I have recorded. The other parts seem to be there as well. Enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

zombiehorror said:


> Skeleton Dance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h03QBNVwX8Q
> 
> 
> ...



These are great! I have these compiled on a Disney VHS they released called "Disneys Scary Stories" Disney also released "Disneys Halloween Treat" which was a great clip show from all the movies. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I LOVE Monster Squad! It was one of those movies I loved as a kid, but kinda forgot about in my adult life....until I saw it on dvd one day at Walmart and just bout crapped myself! I too, love how they got all of the classic monsters together. I actually used that movie for a project in 2nd grade. We had blank hard cover books that we had to write a story in. Little did I know what a virgin was at the time LOL.
> I look forward to watching all of the Roseanne Halloween episodes (even though I have them on dvd and watch it throughout the entire year). It's hands down my favorite show of all time, but the Halloween episodes just really take me back to childhood. I also have to watch "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". It's a classic that never gets old and just a nice thing to watch every year. I also have these Halloween cartoons that my Godmother recorded for me back in the 80's. It was some Disney special that came on of different spooky clips from all kinds of cartoons. Some of them were set to music, like CCR's "Bad Moon". I usually stick that VHS in every year and watch it lol. I absolutely have to watch the first Halloween. CLASSIC! I adore the older horror movies. It really sets the mood and plays off of things that can actually happen. Halloween is a must in the house!


"Kick Wolfman in the nards!!!" Oh I love Monster Squad! I own the VHS and DVD. I also still own and collect Monsters in My Pocket figures as well as MUSCLE MEN which were pretty popular as well.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> "Kick Wolfman in the nards!!!" Oh I love Monster Squad! I own the VHS and DVD. I also still own and collect Monsters in My Pocket figures as well as MUSCLE MEN which were pretty popular as well.


"Does Wolfman even have nards?!" LMAO I am so gonna pop this movie in when I get home


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't really want to include horror movies because I can watch them anytime of year. As for Halloween specials it has to be "Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown ". I also like the Roseanne Halloween episodes.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

The King of Halloween said:


> 1. Roseanne - No sitcom has better Halloween specials
> 2. Home Improvement - A close second


I'd 110% agree with that statement. Tim Allen and Roseanne Arnold are Halloween Royalty when its comes to sitcoms. I would also give Drew Carey his do-- one of the more funny shows on TV in my opinion and his Halloween Specials never disappointed. 

As for movies and other specials--- I don't think you could ever lose with *"Ernest Scared Stupid"* I remember my father taking me to the theater to see it and now me and my son watch it every year. I actually just got around to buying it last year after having rented it each Halloween for the last 5, lol! It came with "Ernest Saves Christmas" which is also a favorite of mine.

Other than that, I enjoy watching the old campy horror movies like:

[video=youtube;uE6Z1nBqLwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjgJ3gMF2sk"]"Billy The Kid Vs Darcula"[/url] "I was a Teenaged Werewolf" [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE6Z1nBqLwo[/video]


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Paul Lynde Halloween Special  LOL
> 
> YouTube - The Paul Lynde Halloween Special 2_6
> 
> ...


This is definitly on top of my list!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seeing as how I love love love Margaret Hamilton!!!!!!!! Got it on DVD just the other day and been watchng it many times...lol 

Legend of Sleepy Hollow (any version will do but especially Disney's)
Halloween is Grinch Night
It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Garfield
Claymation's Halloween Special
Anything Tim Burton

Oh! I forgot to ad the Munsters and Addams Family of course.
Are you Afraid of the Dark?
Any show that has to do with ghosts and hauntings...but of course those are on all year!!! yay!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to go with :
It's the great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Goosebumps
The Haunting Hour: Don't think about it
The animated Sleepy Hollow
Garfields Halloween 

Unforunately other The Great Pumpkin. I don't think they air any of these other shows anymore.

I love most of these shows because they were such a big part of my childhood. The Garfield is so very special because one of my earliest Halloween memories is of my aunt helping me get ready for tick or treating and watching the Garfield Halloween. My aunt was very special to me and like a second mother and I always hold that memory near.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

gypsybandit, do you think you can do a favor for me? Do you have a link to the Sleepy Hollow and Garfield's Halloween you like that you could post? I'd love to add these to my collection. We have several Garfield moves, but I'm uncertain if it's the one you're talking about. And as far as Sleepy Hollow goes, I'm a MAJOR fan of SL, but don't have an animated version. *gasp!*

I haven't heard of Halloween is Grinch Night either. I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry the only Sleepy Hollow one I can find is broke up in parts.














Heres the Gairfield Special


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I've GOT to find this Sleepy Hollow. I remember this one from childhood. And I don't think this is the Garfield we have. Pixie is still zonked out from surgery, so I can't ask her.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the Sleepy Hollow on VHS. I can't find it anywhere on DVD and I have definately looked! I got the Garfield in a set with the Christmas and Thanksgiving shows.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sleepy hollow can be found on DVD sometimes you have to buy it in a set called the adventures of ichabod and mr toad....

grinch night is also on you tube


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

frughoul said:


> The first is the Amazing Stories episode called Mummy Daddy!


I loved this one. I'm tempted to buy the box set.

Do you remember the ""Go to the Head of the Class" episode of Amazing Stories where two students put a curse on their English teacher (Christopher Lloyd)? I don't remember it exactly - I know they killed him, brought him back to life and had his decapitated head scolding them about their diction! It was a great episode! Pretty sure it ran originally for Halloween.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer was a terrible movie, but great series that made it feel like Halloween all the time for me, so it's a favorite.

Have to go with Disney's cartoon classic Sleepy Hollow for my all time favorite Halloween story.

The Walking Dead is a great zombie series on AMC!

Garfield's Halloween special is adorable and nothing's cuter than Garfield and Odie dressed as pirates.

Peanuts Charlie Brown Halloween special is a must see for me every year and brings back great memories of childhood.

Geez, I love this forum!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I loved this one. I'm tempted to buy the box set.
> 
> Do you remember the ""Go to the Head of the Class" episode of Amazing Stories where two students put a curse on their English teacher (Christopher Lloyd)? I don't remember it exactly - I know they killed him, brought him back to life and had his decapitated head scolding them about their diction! It was a great episode! Pretty sure it ran originally for Halloween.


The kid likes a troublemaker girl, and the teacher is a pain. She has him listen to a rock-and-roll record backwards and it gives directions for a spell to give him...hiccups?....but by accident snap off a whole hand of a dead relative instead of finger I think and it kills the teacher. So they try another spell to bring him back to life but tear the picture of him again by accident ripping his head off when they put both parts into the pot. So he comes back and goes after them with his head separate from his body. Was a freaky scary episode watching as a kid.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

The Roseanne Halloween episodes.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

sumrtym said:


> The kid likes a troublemaker girl, and the teacher is a pain. She has him listen to a rock-and-roll record backwards and it gives directions for a spell to give him...hiccups?....but by accident snap off a whole hand of a dead relative instead of finger I think and it kills the teacher. So they try another spell to bring him back to life but tear the picture of him again by accident ripping his head off when they put both parts into the pot. So he comes back and goes after them with his head separate from his body. Was a freaky scary episode watching as a kid.


That's IT! You remembered all that detail? I'm thinking it likely only aired once but it sure left a mark. It's a shame there's no place for that kind of thing to show up again (is there?)

Yeah, it was VERY freaky. (It was very clear it was intended to be funny, and it was, but it still creeped me out.) And I remember they were showing commercials for it for a couple weeks before it aired - the episode was a big deal at the time. In my mind it was Michael J. Fox in it, but now I don't think it was.

Anyway, thanks for filling in the gaps in my memory!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> In my mind it was Michael J. Fox in it, but now I don't think it was.


You're just thinking it was Michael J. Fox because the teacher was good old Doc Brown...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Could be - Just checked IMDB and saw it was directed by Robert Zemeckis. So I bet they were promoting it as "From the people who brought you Back to the Future". 

Too much magic, not enough Jigawatts.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> It's a shame there's no place for that kind of thing to show up again (is there?)




Actually there is  my website called "Halloween TV on Demand" at halloweentv.tk has links to streaming Halloween episodes and movies. The episode of Amazing Stories is also there


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

zombiehorror said:


> Lastly I leave you with this Halloweenshows.net


OMG awesome site! I love it! Is that your site or did you just link to it cuz of this thread? I have a similar site, but this one looks real cool too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Very cool Mr.Danger!  That's an awesome collection! We'll have to put a night aside this weekend to run through some of 'em, and that Amazing Stories episode will definitely be first on the schedule!

Oh my...Christopher Lloyd looks almost young! 

Thank you for making the world a better place!  You rock!


----------



## October 31st (Aug 11, 2010)

I like most of the 90's sitcom and older Nickelodeon Halloween episodes. The main ones are Home Improvement, Simpsons, and Roseanne. I also like Hocus Pocus.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

maleficent said:


> "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" is and will always be my favorite.


Me too, but I have to say I really enjoy almost all of them.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I love the 90's shows and specials! Charlie Brown, Simpsons, Disney, and Hocus Pocus are classics!
But my all time favorite special is Mickey's House of Villains!


----------



## emoviecostumes (Aug 17, 2011)

I would have to agree with Hocus Pocus, great classic Halloween movie, Simpsons is also pretty good!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow that Halloween show website- mentioned above- is amazing!!! I gotta run back through all these posts and see what everyone recommends!


----------



## beratedlime (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, I love so many Halloween specials. For sitcoms, I really don't think anything beats the Roseanne Halloween specials - she really seemed to just _get_ it. I also love the Home Improvement Halloween episodes and the Modern Family special last year was hilarious!

As for special specials , I love the classic It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. I'm also fond of the Garfield Halloween special. I love both the Disney cartoon specials (Trick or Treat is my FAVE!!) as well as any Looney Tunes cartoon with Witch Hazel.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The Peanuts and Garfield specials. Can't beat the classics!


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Fat Albert Halloween special
Roseanne Halloween episodes. "The Master" - Roseanne


----------

